# Dampening Hard Drive Noise - Annoying Hum...Hum...Hum...



## listen to remix

"The hum of the *Samsung F3* hard drive we used during testing was significantly dampened after we slipped some material between the chassis and panels to brace them, but this didn't eliminate the problem entirely. "

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1190-page8.html

Anyone figure out a way to suppress the annoying hard drive humming noise? It's really annoying me  I'm not sure what method SPCR used to dampen the noise. I don't know what "some materials" are and I'm not sure why the material is between the chassis and the side panel. Isn't the noise coming from the HD not the side panel?

I tried setting the HD to turn off after a minute but I found it annoying to wait while it spins back up when I have to use it. So now I need to find a permanent solution.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

I'm not sure where to get these so it doesn't really help, but I know a lot of people have used silicon sleeves to put between their HDD and the case which reduces vibration. You could also try any number of different things such as foam or insulation to pad the area.


----------



## Lurikrunch

The reason SPCR put dampening material between the chassis and the outer casing is because the vibration of the hard drive is amplified by being in contact with the rather thin metal used in computer cases, which can cause the whole case to vibrate, resulting in the annoying noises.

The best way to reduce hard drive noise is to have it isolated from anything it can vibrate. The best way to do this is through elastic band (or other) material suspension; by isolating the drive entirely from the casing, noise is SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. There are tons of guides and pictures both on OCN and SPCR for how to do this.

Another more common practice that helps out is the installation of vibration dampening grommets on the hard drive caddy, which reduces (but not eliminates) vibration transfer to the computer chassis. Every computer case I've had included silicon grommets for hard drive mounting, but I suppose cheap ones might not.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> I'm not sure where to get these so it doesn't really help, but I know a lot of people have used silicon sleeves to put between their HDD and the case which reduces vibration. You could also try any number of different things such as foam or insulation to pad the area.


I'm just not sure where to put the dampening material. The hard drive doesn't actually touch the chassis of the case. It is held on with two side brackets.


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there room to rubber band mount it somewhere? im not familiar with that case


----------



## jackblack644

I have the Samsung F3 as well - it isn't particularly loud, but it does make a horrible seeking noise.......


----------



## psyclum

you can reduce sound by adding mass
this might help


----------



## van13330gg

I had my computer 2ft away from my ears so I used thick rubber for the case stands. That really took out the humming noise.


----------



## Artikbot

Mine does that too!!

It sure is quiet, but that humming noise kills it!

I'm thinking of putting some rubber under the case, since I've already installed Lian Li's rubber pads that hold the disk basically in the middle of nowhere, but it seems to resonate with the case, and then into the wooden desk (not exaggerating, the whole desk hums).


----------



## listen to remix

Bump. It's the loudest thing in my PC right now


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Bump. It's the loudest thing in my PC right now


according to your sig, you are using a vertex2







you have pretty sensitive ears if a SSD is the loudest thing in your machine









there isn't alot you can do with quieting down a mechanical drives in a FT03, best thing you might be able to do is to put it in a NAS and access the data remotely while keeping your OS and important programs on the SSD. unfortunately this is one of those sacrifices you make for going with a SFF. generally it's not a big deal, but some drives are just loud to begin with.


----------

